# Poor boys Prince



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is the Prince I managed to buy this April from the classified section of this site. Apart from the Campy Carbon bottom bracket which is going in the trash this week, this is a fabulous bike. It had 812 miles when I bought it and it now has 3300+. It gets compliments at just about every rally we do.


----------

